# Fisch gefangen in Florida. Name gesucht!



## Skalar_AB (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen,
kürzlich fand ich beim Bilder ausmisten auf meinem Computer dieses Bild eines Fisches den ich 2009 in Florida fing. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, wie dieser Fisch heißt. Durch Google-Recherchen bin ich leider auch nicht weitergekommen.
Das wohl auffälligste Merkmal dieses Fisches ist der "Saugnapf" auf dem Rücken.

Wer von euch weiß wie dieser Fisch heißt?

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil
Skalar_AB


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Mai 2019)

Ich würde ihn Oskar nennen. Also den richtigen Namen kenn ich auch nicht, aber diese Fische sitzen doch z. B. an Haien usw dran. Würde ich mal nach googeln


----------



## Skalar_AB (5. Mai 2019)

Du meinst den sogenannten "Schiffshalter" der wie du schon sagst mit Haien und Walen unterwegs ist.
Es könnte durchaus so einer sein... Der genaue Name wäre halt schön ;-) 
Danke für dein Feedback!


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Mai 2019)

Das ist ein Schiffshalterfisch.


----------



## Skalar_AB (5. Mai 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort. In diese Richtung dachte ich auch schon.
Gibt es mehrere Arten von Schiffshalterfischen? 
Bräuchte den genauen Namen


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Mai 2019)

Skalar_AB schrieb:


> .....Bräuchte den genauen Namen



Schau mal in den verlinkten Bericht von Wikipedia. Es gibt wohl 8 Arten in 3 Untergattungen. Auf deinem Bild sind nicht wirklich Erkennungs-bzw. Unterscheidungsmerkmale zu erkennen, ev. kannst Du über die Wikilinks da für dich mehr in Erfahrung bringen.

Zum Link auf den Schiffshalter im vorherigen Post klicken.


----------



## Mikesch (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo Skalar_AB,

vielleicht findest du ja hier mehr Info: http://www.fishbase.org


----------



## Nemo (5. Mai 2019)

Ich meine da den "gestreiften Schiffshalter", echeneis naucrates, zu erkennen.


----------



## Skalar_AB (6. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich werde ihn wohl in meiner Fangliste als "Schiffshalter" führen.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Mai 2019)

Na,- da wo der klebt, ist das 100% ein Kübelhalterfisch


----------



## kopyto55 (14. Juni 2019)

Ich habe auch schon solche Schiffshalter gefangen. Interessant wäre es natürlich, sein "Taxi" zu fangen


----------



## sprogoe (14. Juni 2019)

Und ich dachte "Schiffshalter" gibt es nur im Golf von Oman, die halten da sogar an Tankschiffen.


----------



## Nemo (14. Juni 2019)

@Skalar_AB Wieso willst Du ihm überhaupt einen Namen geben? Der kommt doch eh nicht, wenn Du ihn rufst


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juni 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> @Skalar_AB Wieso willst Du ihm überhaupt einen Namen geben? Der kommt doch eh nicht, wenn Du ihn rufst



wer weiß? vielleicht ist er Fischflüsterer


----------

